

Unraveling Why Some Mammals Kill Off Infants - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/13/science/unraveling-why-some-mammals-kill-off-infants.html?ref=science

======
jrometty
I am trying to figure the immediate advantage infanticide provides. I had a
few ideas but they failed briefly into cross-examination. The closest I have
is allowing the new head male to instantly have children without the mothers
attention being spread too thin.

I dislike this ignorance, will you help me into the light?

~~~
vaidhy
In some mammals like the lions, if a feeding mother lost her baby, she will
start ovulating immediately. This allows for the new male to have children
without waiting for the existing kids to be weaned which can be as long as a
couple of years.

